# vmware OVF template and FreeBSD 8.2/9



## tamasm (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Exported OVF templates of FreeBSD 8.2 or FreeBSD 9 systems do not want to boot properly after being deployed from the exported template in vmware.

The 8.2 says:

```
The following filesystem had an unexpected inconsistency:
ufs: /dev/da0s1f (/usr)
Unknown error;
```

When I get to the console and run *fsck* it says:

```
Bad superblock
```

I booted the original VM (which I made the template of) back in and all filesystems came up clean. So I tried it again, but the same error.

It seems to me the last partition on the slice gets corrupted somehow but I did not find any differences between the original and the template when I was checking the disks with disklabel or gpart. I can reproduce this error any time.

I'm wondering if someone would be so kind and try exporting an 8.2 or 9 into an OVF template and re-import it into vmware and check whether the same error comes up.

Any advice/help appreciated.

Regards


----------



## tamasm (Feb 16, 2012)

I have managed to create a working ovf template from 8.2. If I created one big / filesystem instead of separate /var, /usr, etc. it worked. Boots up just fine.

I'm not so lucky with 9.0 yet. If I use GPT the comes up with:

```
GPT primary table is corrupt, suggest recovery.
```

If I use BSD partition table instead of GPT then it says:

```
Bad super block: values in super block disagree with those in first alternate
Inappropriate ioctl for device
/dev/da0a: can't read disk label
```

Any ideas?


----------



## tamasm (Feb 16, 2012)

I have sorted the 9.0 issues as well.
I needed to use MBR instead of GPT/BSD while partitioning the disk.


----------



## swills@ (Feb 19, 2012)

Be sure to install open-vm-tools(-nox11) version 425873,1 in your template VM so you don't have to install it later and always have it.


----------



## tamasm (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello,

I'm always using stock vmware-tools and compile the kernel modules if necessary (on 9.0).
I never use the open-vm-tools.

Regards


----------

